# paint brand: best bang for your buck with decent quality?



## Buttersdad (May 22, 2009)

*paint comparisons*

Well, you didn't specify interior or exterior but here goes. Both Moore and Williams make products pros have sworn by for years. Dutch Boy and Sherwin Williams are produced by the same folks. I have had good luck with top of the line Dutch Boy paints for folks on a budget. Additionally, in Southern Cal you should have Standard Brands outlets which carry products made by the same folks who produce Behr paints which many Home Depots carry and with which I have had good luck. As you may know, much of a satisfactory outcome in the painting process comes in the preparation. If you are painting over well bonded paint, then deglossing and degreasing it with TSP or a similar product is a great start. If your walls are bare or a radical color change is contemplated then a decent primer chosen to bond chemically with your topcoat is a must, lastly hit this site or diynet to pick up little tips like delinting your rollers by winding tape around them and peeling it off and you'll be in good shape


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sherman? Any of the ones you listed top of the line paints will do a good job. You get what you pay for, lesser price = lesser quality.Personally,I have never had problems with Ben Moore, I don't use SherWin Williams because the people working there have been jerks in the past, but I am sure that is a local thing.


----------



## slickracer (Nov 13, 2008)

I've used a couple Ace paints and have been very impressed. Their Senstation interior matte is an excellent paint for the price.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Hmmm... perhaps the top-line "Contractor" paint from an actual paint store might do the trick, depending on how long you want the job to last. You can be reasonably assured that the paint will apply well, even if it won't last as long as the flagship paints (i.e. Duration, Aura, etc.)

SirWired


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*SoCal is a different world...*

Most of Southern California has different regs, so the paint I'd recommend for the other 49 (or Canada) might (most likely will) have a different formula for your area and I can't vouch for their performance (personally/professionally)

However, any of the BM Gennex Tint Platform paints will be the same
(Aura, Natura, and ben)
I can recommend any/all, as even the cheapest (ben) is pretty good
Aura (the most expensive) is King though...especially for rich, complex, or deep colors, or if wash-ability, durability, or color retention is important to you

I use other brands/lines, but that's the only line I know is the same across the board
Regardless of your area/regs, they are worth recommending anyway


----------



## vsheetz (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi from San Diego.

I was recently introduced to Dunn Edwards paint by the fella doing some dry-wall work for me. We have recently painted most all the interior walls and ceiling of the house with Dunn Edwards - with excellent results. Coverage, application usability, looks, etc. Over the years I have used many of the popular brands from dedicated paint stores as well as the big box stores - I'll be using Dunn Edwards as my first choice going forward for interior painting.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

I appreciate all opinions.

Anyone else's recommendations would be welcomed. Please remember to include the name of the particular line of the brand.


----------



## jckloo (May 21, 2009)

I second the Dunn Edwards recommendation. I did a test a couple of weeks ago and got similiar colored samples from Ben Moore, Kelly Moore, Behr (Home Depot), Sherwin Williams and Dunn Edwards. The Dunn Edwards paint went on easier and covered better IMHO. I've now painted several rooms with it in various sheens (decovel, suprema, semi-gloss). If you're a AAA member, they'll give you a 25% discount, which brings the price down almost to Behr level. The only issue for non-pros like me is that DE gears their stores to contractors - all the ones around here (SF Bay Area) are only open from like 6am-3pm M-F, so you do have to plan ahead.


----------



## newbpainter (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks jacko for mentioning the AAA discount. That makes Dunn Edwards very very attractive for me. That, and I've read Dunn Edwards is quality. Quality paint but at behr prices? Sounds like a winner to me. Thanks again, jacko.


----------



## bruter (Aug 27, 2009)

*I'm looking for the paint that covers the best*

I don't care about cost. Color matching they are all pretty good from my experiences. Coverage is my main concern. I want a one coat paint that lays smooth. I've been using Behr because Home Depot is convenient but not really happy with coverage. Some contractors I know use Vista and I've tried it and it seems to work better than Behr and dry harder but it's a real inconvenience to get to their store and it can take a couple of hrs or more for a color match.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Ben was created as the head to head box store competitor for Ben Moore. I would go with the contractor grade of Benjamin Moore though. It is nice to work with but has less acrylic than the top consumer brands. Worth looking at if your primary motivation is price though. Same with Sherwin Williams. 

When I was in California Kelly Moore was my go to brand but perhaps it is not availed to you in the south. I don't have experience with other brands you mention save for Behr and only when forced to use it when it was donated. I found the experience frustrating. 

As mentioned, as you start paying more for paint you gain things like washability, colorfastness, etc. that are just not going to happen in a cheap paint. 

Of course, whatever paint you buy prep is important and invest in nice tools. Those bag-o-brushes for $10 ain't not never gonna work out well!

And don't fall for the typical consumer traps like "one coat coverage" or "paint and primer" in one can.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Cost of paint isn't the factor you should be worrying about.

Anything from improper roller nap to low quality tape to poor brush technique can easily result in needing an additional coat, which offset any price savings. Additional, for exterior projects, the paint is there to beautify and protect work which costs far more than the paint itself. Failure on a weather-facing wall can be very expensive to repair.

Every inch of my house is covered in Sherwin Williams. I've not used other premium paints, but it beats the pants off everything I've ever bought at a big box store. Duration used to be their top-of-the-line consumer paint, and almost every square inch of my house is covered in it, but they now have a higher-rated Emerald line.

Since I probably won't be able to disuade you from the cost aspect, Sherwin is having a 40% off sale from Nov 9 (tomorrow) to Nov 11. Stack on a $10 off $50 coupon (enter your zip code here, then print) will bring it right down to Behr/Glidden/etc prices. Supplies are also 30% off, so you don't have to make a second trip to the big box for rollers, etc.


----------



## bruter (Aug 27, 2009)

What does the acrylic do for paint?


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

bruter said:


> What does the acrylic do for paint?


Binds everything together.

http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/article/0,,219538-2,00.html


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Acrylic is actually the film left behind although the binders may have heavy acrylic content as well. Acrylics are very stable, generally speaking will not yellow, hold color well, offer great washability (especially when combined with some newer ceramic nano-technology schemas), etc.

Other films left behind when the paint dry are alkyds, which used to be offered only in solvent based products but now come in some waterbased. Oil based finishes have advantages but by nature yellow and chalk over time. 

Some paints offset acrylic content with vinyls. They are not as washable but offer a great price point. 

And of course their are urethanes, silicones, etc. and all kinds of specialty paint films.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

BM Superspec and SW Promar200 are my choices.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Matthewt1970 said:


> BM Superspec and SW Promar200 are my choices.


Used gallons upon gallons of both through the years. I think Superspec may have been renamed to Ultraspec but don't quote me on that. Neither will be on display and you have to ask for them. They are the top contractor grades in the Ben Moore and Sherwin Williams line. They are certainly price competitive with box store brands. 

I know Ben Moore's product comes in a more limited number of sheens than its higher end retail brands and only in gallons. And I am not suggesting Super Spec on par with Regal or Aura. I would certainly use it before Behr.

My gallery clients seemed to like SW so I used Promar200 for most of them. Never a problem to apply and a delight to work with. I repainted for them before the concept of colorfastness and and washing walls ever came up.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Since I probably won't be able to disuade you from the cost aspect, Sherwin is having a 40% off sale from Nov 9 (tomorrow) to Nov 11. Stack on a $10 off $50 coupon (enter your zip code here, then print) will bring it right down to Behr/Glidden/etc prices. Supplies are also 30% off, so you don't have to make a second trip to the big box for rollers, etc. 
__________________





That sale price is November 9th to November 12th.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Canarywood1 said:


> Since I probably won't be able to disuade you from the cost aspect, Sherwin is having a 40% off sale from Nov 9 (tomorrow) to Nov 11. Stack on a $10 off $50 coupon (enter your zip code here, then print) will bring it right down to Behr/Glidden/etc prices. Supplies are also 30% off, so you don't have to make a second trip to the big box for rollers, etc.
> __________________
> 
> 
> ...


We can lead to water but cannot force people to drink. Some, especially those paid by the HD PR folks to troll here, certainly do not want to hear how a real paint store can and will compete even on days there are no coupons.

And a real paint store is not going to offer a far superior product on a daily basis. 

I have learned that many come to this site not for solid advice but for affirmations of decisions they will make willingly without consideration of it. Let them buy Behr.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

ahem.... typo..


> And a real paint store is not going to offer a far superior product on a daily basis.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Brushjockey said:


> ahem.... typo..


Not at all. Benjamin Moore and Sherwin Williams are not going to offer you top of the line everyday because it would be insane to compare apples to oranges. You cannot have real paint like Aura for the same price as Behr everyday. Maybe once in awhile to show you the difference. 

Contractor grades are always there at similar price points though. I would consider them superior to box store crap but not far superior.


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

sdsester said:


> Not at all. Benjamin Moore and Sherwin Williams are not going to offer you top of the line everyday because it would be insane to compare apples to oranges. You cannot have real paint like Aura for the same price as Behr everyday. Maybe once in awhile to show you the difference.
> 
> Contractor grades are always there at similar price points though. I would consider them superior to box store crap but not far superior.


I was almost certain that contractor bulk discounts apply to consumer lines too. Is that not the case?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Thadius856 said:


> I was almost certain that contractor bulk discounts apply to consumer lines too. Is that not the case?


Of course. I bought thousands of gallons of paint so got a fairly decent discount that did get passed on to clients, whether they knew it or not.

All I was suggesting is that contractor grades of Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams paints are not going to be displayed and you have to know they are there. The consumer will not get my discount but the paint will be cheaper.

Would I put a contractor grade paint on for a client where what they really needed was Regal or Aura? Of course not. Would I have any reluctance whatsoever to painting an art gallery over and over with a contractor grade? Nope! A house being sold and needing paint that would last well beyond the years the new owners took deciding on what they really wanted? Nope. A home where kids and pets were licking walls and trim and otherwise knowing the abuse they put to paint? Unless only budget were the issue, a contractor grade might not be the best choice unless...

A can or two of box store paint were the only other alternative on the table. :yes:


----------



## KD PAINTING (Nov 8, 2012)

Ultra Spec 500 from Benjamin Moore is a great product for interior painting! This product sells at a reasonable price per gallon and:


Excellent hiding
Spatter resistant
Quick drying time
Low odor
Zero VOCs
Easy application
Soap-and-water cleanup
Good luck!

http://www.www.kdpaintingct.com


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

the glidden for 18.00 a gallon works for me, we painted many houses in western ny with it.


----------

